# auf apache von außen zugreifen



## tschinkes (23. April 2005)

Hallo,
ich weiß dieses Problem wurde schon hundertfach besprochen, hab auch schon einiges versucht, aber es klappt net.
Habe auf meinem HomePC Xammp installiert, dazwischen ist ein Belkin Router, jetzt möchte ich von außerhalb auf meinen  Server zugreifen, das klappt aber nicht, habe alle Ports freigegeben im Router, trotzdem bekomme ich nur die Routerseite zu sehen, wenn ich die WAN IP eingebe! NAT ist aktiviert und Auto DNS auch, habe es auh schon alles deaktiviert probiert, aber kein erfolg!
weiß echt nimmer weiter!


----------



## generador (24. April 2005)

Du musst die Ports nicht nur freischalten sonder auch auf deinen Rechner forwarden

Es gibt auch Router die das nicht unterstüzen
Welchen Router hast du denn


----------



## tschinkes (24. April 2005)

Belkin F5D7230-4 De


----------

